# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sahit Muja, Miliarderi Shqiptar, Bytyci Company

## Homza

Sahit Muja, lindur dhe rritur ne Tropoje, ne fshatin Vlad/Pac, pasuria e tij kalon shifren e $2 miliard, kto para te fituara pas viteve 90....Sahit Muja ka mabru universitetin per ekonomik ne Tirane, gjate vetive 90 ka qene nje nder te paret njerez qe i kundervieht rregjimit totalitar komunist....pastaj ai ka leviz ne Itali, per te shku ne Turqi ku behet pjese e Skuadrabe me presitjgoze te boksit Turk, po ashtu vazhdon bizneset e tij ne restorante dhe ne prona te pa lujtshme, behet nje nder aksioneret me te medhenj te nacionalistit Turk  Alparslan Turkesh dhe partise se tij. Gjat qendrimit te tij ne Turqi ky kishte lidhje shum te forta me njerez me influence te pamatur ne jeten e biznesit dhe ate shoqerore te vendit ton mik.

Perfshirja e tij ne politik, dhe financimet e tij te disa organizatave ne Turqi, Bosnje, cojne tek nje atentat ku nje plumb i kap kryet por qe nuk rrezultoj fatal....gjat atentatit Zoti Muja, therret qe Zoti mua ma ka fale jeten dhe nje qen rrugesh nuk mund te ma merr ate...atentatori vritet nga bodigardet e Zotit Muja. Ky rast shnderohet ne nje legjende urbane ne Turqi, ku i lidhen edhe kenge.

Atentati ne fjale dhe kansoja kundrejt jetes se tij, e con Zotin Muja ne Amerike, tashme jo si nje rrefugjat i rendomte sic shkoj nga Shqiperia ne Itali ne fillim te viteve 90, por si nje milioner me biznese te konsoliduara.

Jeta e tij ne Amerike lidhet serisht me boten e biznesit, tashme ai vazhdon te nderoj perandorine e tij ekonike, ku pjese te pasurise se tij vijne nga Kompani mineralesh (te perqnedruara sidomos ne Tropoje dhe Kukes), kompani ndetrimi ne USA, kompani real estate, nje zinxhir restorantesh e shum e shum kompani te permasave te ndryshme.

Zoti Muja njifet si nje nder donatoret me te medhenj kjo ne baze te vleftes monetare te dhuruar Ushtrise Clirimtare te Kosoves, lidhjet e tij me boten e politikes dhe grupimet e ndryshme te lobizmit neper Amerike e bejne lehtesisht te mundhsme qe Zoti Muja te dhurija miliona dollare armatime ushtareve tan te UCKse.

Zoti Muja njifet ne qarqet e politikes Serbe si nje nder lobistat me te fuqishem per ceshtjen e Rrepublikes se Kosoves.

Zoti na i shtoft njerzit si ky Tropojani, Zoti Sahit Muja.....

mund te klikoni dhe te shikoni informacione per Zotin Muja ne shum shtype nderkombetare, vetem shkoni ke google apo edhe tek profili i tij ne Wikipedia.org.



Eh pra popull, kshu njerzish na duhen ne Shqiptareve, njerez qe kur kapin boten e arte jasht atdheut nuk harrojne rrenjet se nga vijne.

----------


## Homza

Ky njeri eshte i frikshem,,,parat e tija po pushtojne ameriken mbare...ka kryer disa koncesione te medha kto kohet e fundit.

Bravo Shqiptar i vertete bravo

----------


## tr0j4

na duhet njerz si ky  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dorontina

> Ky njeri eshte i frikshem,,,parat e tija po pushtojne ameriken mbare...ka kryer disa koncesione te medha kto kohet e fundit.
> 
> Bravo Shqiptar i vertete bravo


Parat e tij po pushojn ne amerik ???
edhe ky ja paska ba si une...parat e mija ne vend te rrin ne Ks me rehat jan ne Bruksel...bash me vje inat ...ketu skam taksa atje mi hjekun 20% nga kamata vjetore ........

nuk kemi ende shtet per ne, shtet tona jan piuna te fuqive te medha..
edhe une jam shqiptare Model por per kend ? :Lulja3:

----------


## SHKOZA

> Sahit Muja, lindur dhe rritur ne Tropoje, ne fshatin Vlad/Pac, pasuria e tij kalon shifren e $2 miliard, kto para te fituara pas viteve 90....Sahit Muja ka mabru universitetin per ekonomik ne Tirane, gjate vetive 90 ka qene nje nder te paret njerez qe i kundervieht rregjimit totalitar komunist....pastaj ai ka leviz ne Itali, per te shku ne Turqi ku behet pjese e Skuadrabe me presitjgoze te boksit Turk, po ashtu vazhdon bizneset e tij ne restorante dhe ne prona te pa lujtshme, behet nje nder aksioneret me te medhenj te nacionalistit Turk  Alparslan Turkesh dhe partise se tij. Gjat qendrimit te tij ne Turqi ky kishte lidhje shum te forta me njerez me influence te pamatur ne jeten e biznesit dhe ate shoqerore te vendit ton mik.
> 
> Perfshirja e tij ne politik, dhe financimet e tij te disa organizatave ne Turqi, Bosnje, cojne tek nje atentat ku nje plumb i kap kryet por qe nuk rrezultoj fatal....gjat atentatit Zoti Muja, therret qe Zoti mua ma ka fale jeten dhe nje qen rrugesh nuk mund te ma merr ate...atentatori vritet nga bodigardet e Zotit Muja. Ky rast shnderohet ne nje legjende urbane ne Turqi, ku i lidhen edhe kenge.
> 
> Atentati ne fjale dhe kansoja kundrejt jetes se tij, e con Zotin Muja ne Amerike, tashme jo si nje rrefugjat i rendomte sic shkoj nga Shqiperia ne Itali ne fillim te viteve 90, por si nje milioner me biznese te konsoliduara.
> 
> Jeta e tij ne Amerike lidhet serisht me boten e biznesit, tashme ai vazhdon te nderoj perandorine e tij ekonike, ku pjese te pasurise se tij vijne nga Kompani mineralesh (te perqnedruara sidomos ne Tropoje dhe Kukes), kompani ndetrimi ne USA, kompani real estate, nje zinxhir restorantesh e shum e shum kompani te permasave te ndryshme.
> 
> Zoti Muja njifet si nje nder donatoret me te medhenj kjo ne baze te vleftes monetare te dhuruar Ushtrise Clirimtare te Kosoves, lidhjet e tij me boten e politikes dhe grupimet e ndryshme te lobizmit neper Amerike e bejne lehtesisht te mundhsme qe Zoti Muja te dhurija miliona dollare armatime ushtareve tan te UCKse.
> ...


Bravo i qofte.Une kam kenaqesi te veqant, sepse perveq se qenka shqiptar , ai eshte poashtu edhe burre Bytyqi. Une jam me origjine nga fshati Viliq i Bytyqit qe eshte ngjite me fshatin Pac .Shume Bytyqas kane treguar zotesi te madhe si ata nga Shqiperia , poashtu edhe keta nga Kosova. Pronari i firmes ,, Geci" e njohur ne Shqiperi eshte nga Viliqi i Bytyqit, pastaj ne amerike dallohet edhe Sejdi Bytyqi, qe ne te njeten kohe per dekada me rradhe ishte anetar i Shoqerise ,, Vatra". Poashtu edhe vete ambasadori i Shqiperise ne Kosove eshte po nga Viliqi i Bytyqit. Kam degjuar se Bodrumin e madh te veres ne Rahovec e ka mare nje shqiptar nga Amerika qe eshte me origjine nga Bytyqi, mendoj se qenka fjala per kete burre. 

SHKOZA nga Prizreni

----------


## Homza

> Parat e tij po pushojn ne amerik ???
> edhe ky ja paska ba si une...parat e mija ne vend te rrin ne Ks me rehat jan ne Bruksel...bash me vje inat ...ketu skam taksa atje mi hjekun 20% nga kamata vjetore ........
> 
> nuk kemi ende shtet per ne, shtet tona jan piuna te fuqive te medha..
> edhe une jam shqiptare Model por per kend ?




c'eshte e vertete Miliardat e Zotit Muja jane te shperndara dhe te investuara edhe ne Shqiperi,. Kosove dhe Turqi.....mmiliardat tua sdi ku i fut ti  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SHKOZA

> Parat e tij po pushojn ne amerik ???
> edhe ky ja paska ba si une...parat e mija ne vend te rrin ne Ks me rehat jan ne Bruksel...bash me vje inat ...ketu skam taksa atje mi hjekun 20% nga kamata vjetore ........
> 
> nuk kemi ende shtet per ne, shtet tona jan piuna te fuqive te medha..
> edhe une jam shqiptare Model por per kend ?


*Me vjen mire qe ka shqiptare dhe shqiptare te zotet. Megjithate , gjithmone ka menyra si me e ndihmu atdheun. Lum ai qe deshiron dhe mundet.*

*SHKOZA nga Prizreni*

----------


## Homza

> *Me vjen mire qe ka shqiptare dhe shqiptare te zotet. Megjithate , gjithmone ka menyra si me e ndihmu atdheun. Lum ai qe deshiron dhe mundet.*
> 
> *SHKOZA nga Prizreni*



LUm ai qe deshiron dhe mundet,,,,fjala me e mire ne kso rastesh.

----------


## SHKOZA

Ja ku paska te dhena shume interesante
http://www.pr-inside.com/sahit-muja-...e-r1420854.htm

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Po njeri s'pyet sesi mundi ti bente kaq lek ky per nje periudhe kaq te shkurter?
Sepse vertet ka njerez te pasur neper bote , por ata i ngrejne perandorite e tyre duke kaluar dekada e gjenerata te tera.

Pastan c'ne atentat kundra atij?
Nje person i ndershem qe e ngre pasurine me djerse , ska pse te kete armiq. 
'Qen rrugesh'' e paska qujt atentatorin e tij. 
Hmmm gjuhe gangsterash me duket kjo mua.

----------


## Homza

> Po njeri s'pyet sesi mundi ti bente kaq lek ky per nje periudhe kaq te shkurter?
> Sepse vertet ka njerez te pasur neper bote , por ata i ngrejne perandorite e tyre duke kaluar dekada e gjenerata te tera.
> 
> Pastan c'ne atentat kundra atij?
> Nje person i ndershem qe e ngre pasurine me djerse , ska pse te kete armiq. 
> 'Qen rrugesh'' e paska qujt atentatorin e tij. 
> Hmmm gjuhe gangsterash me duket kjo mua.



Miliardat qe ta dish ti, nuk fitohen asnjeher nqs nuk ke lidhje me politiken, kaq e din cdo kush edhe ty perfshi....Biznesmeni Shqiptar ne fjale, ka investu shuma te medha ne disa parti Turke, pikerisht edhe atentatin e lidhin me aktivitetin e tij partiak.

dhe per kte qenein e rrugeve qe paska dasht ta vras, ti thua se kur e qujti qen rrugesh paskerksha perdor fjale gangsterash,,,jo po ta vrasin Zotin Muja dhe ky i fundit ti lej pasurine e tij si trashegimi,,,qeke shkence ti.


Ti s'thua shyqyr qe kemi nje biznesmen Shqiptar, multimiliarder qe nuk harron vendin dhe njerzit e tij,,,,ti me thua jo kshu jo po ashtu.

----------


## Dorontina

> Nje person i ndershem qe e ngre pasurine me djerse , ska pse te kete armiq. 
> .


gjelozia ishte armiku me i madhi i nji individi..........

i menqur asht ai qe dominon nervat e tij ai mund ta dominoje edhe Boten...

ne vend se te dorzohesh menu mik me fillozofin !keshilla ime..

----------


## Mark NYC

> Po njeri s'pyet sesi mundi ti bente kaq lek ky per nje periudhe kaq te shkurter?
> Sepse vertet ka njerez te pasur neper bote , por ata i ngrejne perandorite e tyre duke kaluar dekada e gjenerata te tera.
> 
> Pastan c'ne atentat kundra atij?
> Nje person i ndershem qe e ngre pasurine me djerse , ska pse te kete armiq. 
> 'Qen rrugesh'' e paska qujt atentatorin e tij. 
> Hmmm gjuhe gangsterash me duket kjo mua.


  E verteta eshte se ne Shqiptaret jemi pake Xheloze Une kam 30 viet ne NY. Kame pase nderin ta takoj Zn Sahit Muja ne nje dasem, Ai jo vetem eshte biznesmeni me i madhe ne historine e kombit Shqiptare ,ai eshte burre i fort malsie i cili cdo dite mundohet per Kombin Shqiptar. Ai eshte koke ulur e puntor nuk shet mende fare djali i Axhes ka punuar per te ai thot me kujtohet kur Zn Sahit Muja erdhi isha duke ngrene buke me domate e djathe e u ule me mua e ngreni darke ne mbremye me ftoj tek nje restorant i tije ku Clinton ishte per darke. Zn Muja eshte shume trim e i zgjuar ai para shume viteve krioj nje kompani ne kine E quajtur Alibaba vizitoni ktu www.alibaba.com sot kijo kompani eshte me e madhja ne Bote me 8 miljon biznese ne te.
 Baba i Sahit Mujes esht Ali Sadria nga Vladi, Paci i Tropojes. Ai vendosi kete emer ne nder te babait . Ai e themeloj kete kompani me nje familje Kineze, Kijo kompani kur doli publik shiti miljarda dolare. Vetem imagjinoni nje Shqiptar se si krion kompanine me te madhe ne bote dhe vendose emrin e babait e ku ne Kine. Ne Turqi, Oman, Filipins, India, Amerika, Shqiperi, Kosove, Brazil. ai ka disa biznese, Ai vertet e filloj biznesin para 20 vjetve por ai eshte njeriu me i zgjuar i kohrave tona. Ai eshte i martuar me nje Amerikane Familja e gruas jane miljarder Amerikane dhe zotrojne 7 kanale televizive. Dhe shume pasuri, tani Zn Sahit Muja eshte drejtusi i bizneseve te Gruas shuma e parave te tyre kalon 10 miljard dollar. Ai ishte i pasur para se te martohej por martesa e forcoi me shume. Sahit Muja ka hise ne 500 kompany Amerikane dhe sic po shihet ai ka objektiv te madh. Ai kishte thene ne nje darke para ca ditesh  djemet e Ilirve do te jene lideret e Amerikes. ai ka dy djeme e nje Vajze. Se si i beri parate shpejt? me zgjuarsi, i lidhur politikisht, trim, e nacionalist i mbaruar. Dikuj i jep Zoti. E Sahit Muja e ka hallall.

----------


## INFINITY©

Mark, 

Vetem per te shkruar ne kete teme u regjistrove mor burr i dheut? lol
Me vjen mire qe Z.Muja ka arritur kaq shume, dhe si i ka arritur pune e tij. Megjithate cfare KONKRETISHT ka bere ky biznesmen kaq i fuqishem i botes (per te cilin une vetem tani ne kete forum kam degjuar) per Shqiperine?!

----------


## Mark NYC

> Ky njeri eshte i frikshem,,,parat e tija po pushtojne ameriken mbare...ka kryer disa koncesione te medha kto kohet e fundit.
> 
> Bravo Shqiptar i vertete bravo


Nje dit kur pava emrin E Sahit Muja dhe fotografine e tije ne gazeten me te madhe te biznesit ne bote Wall Street jurnal, me thane te drejten filova te qaje nga gezimi. Gazeta thoshte Shqiptari I fuqishem Miljarder O zot Jam 60 vjec E qajta si femi. Une tani mburrem me kete vella Shqiptare ai me te vertete eshte Shqiptari me i Zoti sot ne Bote i kjoft Hallall buka e Kombit Shqiptare. lexoni ketu per te ne mediat Botrore. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&n...onaire&spell=1

----------


## Mark NYC

> gjelozia ishte armiku me i madhi i nji individi..........
> 
> i menqur asht ai qe dominon nervat e tij ai mund ta dominoje edhe Boten...
> 
> ne vend se te dorzohesh menu mik me fillozofin !keshilla ime..


E verteta eshte se ne Shqiptaret jemi pake Xheloze Une kam 30 viet ne NY. Kame pase nderin ta takoj Zn Sahit Muja ne nje dasem, Ai jo vetem eshte biznesmeni me i madhe ne historine e kombit Shqiptare ,ai eshte burre i fort malsie i cili cdo dite mundohet per Kombin Shqiptar. Ai eshte koke ulur e puntor nuk shet mende fare djali i Axhes ka punuar per te ai thot me kujtohet kur Zn Sahit Muja erdhi isha duke ngrene buke me domate e djathe e u ule me mua e ngreni dreke ne mbremye me ftoj tek nje restorant i tije ku Clinton ishte per darke. Zn Muja eshte shume trim e i zgjuar ai para shume viteve krioj nje kompani ne kine E quajtur Alibaba vizitoni ktu www.alibaba.com sot kijo kompani eshte me e madhja ne Bote me 8 miljon biznese ne te.
Baba i Sahit Mujes esht Ali Sadria nga Vladi, Paci i Tropojes. Ai vendosi kete emer ne nder te babait . Ai e themeloj kete kompani me nje familje Kineze, Kijo kompani kur doli publik shiti miljarda dolare. Vetem imagjinoni nje Shqiptar se si krion kompanine me te madhe ne bote dhe vendose emrin e babait e ku ne Kine. Ne Turqi, Oman, Filipins, India, Amerika, Shqiperi, Kosove, Brazil. ai ka disa biznese, Ai vertet e filloj biznesin para 20 vjetve por ai eshte njeriu me i zgjuar i kohrave tona. Ai eshte i martuar me nje Amerikane Familja e gruas jane miljarder Amerikane dhe zotrojne 7 kanale televizive. Dhe shume pasuri, tani Zn Sahit Muja eshte drejtusi i bizneseve te Gruas shuma e parave te tyre kalon 10 miljard dollar. Ai ishte i pasur para se te martohej por martesa e forcoi me shume. Sahit Muja ka hise ne 500 kompany Amerikane dhe sic po shihet ai ka objektiv te madh. Ai kishte thene ne nje darke para ca ditesh djemet e Ilirve do te jene lideret e Amerikes. ai ka dy djeme e nje Vajze. Se si i beri parate shpejt? me zgjuarsi, i lidhur politikisht, trim, e nacionalist i mbaruar.  Dikuj i jep Zoti. E Sahit Muja e ka hallall.

----------


## INFINITY©

> ai para shume viteve krioj nje kompani ne kine E quajtur Alibaba vizitoni ktu www.alibaba.com sot kijo kompani eshte me e madhja ne Bote me 8 miljon biznese ne te.
> Baba i Sahit Mujes esht Ali Sadria nga Vladi, Paci i Tropojes. Ai vendosi kete emer ne nder te babait . Ai e themeloj kete kompani me nje familje Kineze, Kijo kompani kur doli publik shiti miljarda dolare. Vetem imagjinoni nje Shqiptar se si krion kompanine me te madhe ne bote dhe vendose emrin e babait e ku ne Kine.


Nuk dua te zgjatem shume ne kete por me beri pershtypje kjo pacavurja ketu. Mark u duk fare qarte se pse je regjistruar ne kete forum, megjithate per cfare ke thene ne kete pjese qe kam bere quote eshte vertet per te ardhur keq. alibaba.com mor zoteri eshte e-commerce me i madh qe bene B2B (Business-to-Business) sales. Kjo kompani eshte krijuar nga nje familje kineze ne 1999 dhe Z.Muja dhe kompania e tij, Albanian Minerals & Bytyci shpk eshte thjesht nje nder miliona kompani qe e perdor kete website per te bere biznes me kompani te tjera neper bote. Ne asnje vend ne internet nuk thuhet qe Z.Muja e ka krijuar kete kompani apo qe emri alibaba vjen nga i ati i tij. Sa per djeni 43% e alibaba.com eshte pronesi e Yahoo!

Pse ne shqiptaret kemi tendencen qe te ekzagjerojme gjithcka nje zot e di. Sahit Muja eshte shok i ngushte i Sali Berishes dhe kjo qe ne kohen kur u be rrezimi i busteve etj...etj...dhe ai (kuptohet) ka marre te drejten e mining ne zonat me te pasura te Tropojes. Po te jesh i lidhur mire me politikan, kuptohet fitimet jane shume te larta, por nuk dua qe t'i futem korrupsionit e miqve, etj. Te njejten gje ai do bej dhe ne Kosove. Nuk e di nese do dilte ndonje njeri tjeter ne Shqiperi apo Kosove dhe te kerkonte te drejten per mining ne keto zona te pasura minerale, nese do i jepej kjo e drejte.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Mark NYC

> Mark, 
> 
> Vetem per te shkruar ne kete teme u regjistrove mor burr i dheut? lol
> Me vjen mire qe Z.Muja ka arritur kaq shume, dhe si i ka arritur pune e tij. Megjithate cfare KONKRETISHT ka bere ky biznesmen kaq i fuqishem i botes (per te cilin une vetem tani ne kete forum kam degjuar) per Shqiperine?!


Me qene se ke degjuar vetem ne forum per te lexo ketu ne mediat botrore http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&s...&aq=f&oq=&aqi=. Sa di une ai ka bere per Shqiperine e Shqiptaret shume.  ai ndihmoj luften e kosoves ti mund te lexosh nga media serbe pushka e gjetur te Adem jashari ishte dhurate nga Sahit Muja ne tropoje Vete ai me vellezer ishin ata te pret te furrnizonin UCK me Armatim. Ai dha shume para tek senatoret e kongresmenet amerikane per Kosoven. Ai solli Bushin ne Shqiperi, Shume shqiptare jane punsuar nga Sahit Muja ne Amerike, edhe nga familja ime, Ai po publikon artikuj ne medjat Amerikane pe Shqiperine, kerko dhe i lexon ato. Ai tani po investon ne Shqiperi ne Minerale dhe kompania e tije Bytyci eshte ne tregun botror. Ai po puneson njerz ne Kosove E Shqiperi. Keto e di mire se i ka bere. Por te dishe mire se Gjithkush punon per vete e familjen. Ti cka ke bere per Shqiptaret? une Cfare kame bere? Une sigurishte shume pake kame ndihmuar veten e familjen. Ju pershendes e uroj te Gjithe te mirat. Mark Pietri

----------


## Mark NYC

> Mark, 
> 
> Vetem per te shkruar ne kete teme u regjistrove mor burr i dheut? lol
> Me vjen mire qe Z.Muja ka arritur kaq shume, dhe si i ka arritur pune e tij. Megjithate cfare KONKRETISHT ka bere ky biznesmen kaq i fuqishem i botes (per te cilin une vetem tani ne kete forum kam degjuar) per Shqiperine?!


Me vjene mire qe te pakten thua te vjen mire, pore prape dallohet  se ti nuk je shpirtrisht i kenaqur ti mund te pytesh. Por jo te hedhesh balte ne njerez si ai, ( jo nuk ke degjuar per te, Jo cberi per Shqiperine) Ne rradhe te pare lexo ne medjat botrore per te me qense nuk ke degjuar . Te besoj se nuk ke degjuar se ai nuk dele te thote ne Shqiperi kame kaqe para, Ne Amerike eshte injorance te thuash sa para ke.Ai kurre nuk ka thene kame kete ose ate, Bota e biznesit e di flete puna vete per te. Sahit Muja ka bere shume per Kombin Shqiptare, Ai ndihmoj Luften e Kosoves me para, Pushka e pare e Adem Jasharit eshte dhuruar nga ai, Munde te lexosh ne medjen serbe. Ai ka punesuar shume Shqiptare ne Amerike e ndihmuar shume njerze ketu. Ne Shqiperi ai ka investuar ne minerale gjithashtu ne Kosove. Ne amerika ai ka botuar shume shkrime te mira per Shqiperine E kosoven. Ai ndihmoje organizaten Nenen Tereze me miljona dollare. Ai solli Presidentin Bush ne Shqiperi, Ai po kontribon ne politikanet Amerikan per Ceshtjen E Kosoves 
Te pakten Sahit Muja eshte i vetmi Shqiptare sote ne bote qe ka dhe drejton miljarda dollare. Kijo eshte gje e madhe per emrin e kombit Shqiptare.

 Une sinqerisht nuk kame bere asgje per Shqiperine vetem ndihmuar familjen time e veten. Ne duhet te shikojme veten ne pasqyre qe tu kerkojme tjerve llogari. Ju uroj fate dhe pune te mbare me rrespekt Mark Pietri

----------


## Mark NYC

[QUOTE=INFINITY©;2381916]Nuk dua te zgjatem shume ne kete por me beri pershtypje kjo pacavurja ketu. Mark u duk fare qarte se pse je regjistruar ne kete forum, megjithate per cfare ke thene ne kete pjese qe kam bere quote eshte vertet per te ardhur keq. alibaba.com mor zoteri eshte e-commerce me i madh qe bene B2B (Business-to-Business) sales. Kjo kompani eshte krijuar nga nje familje kineze ne 1999 dhe Z.Muja dhe kompania e tij, Albanian Minerals & Bytyci shpk eshte thjesht nje nder miliona kompani qe e perdor kete website per te bere biznes me kompani te tjera neper bote. Ne asnje vend ne internet nuk thuhet qe Z.Muja e ka krijuar kete kompani apo qe emri alibaba vjen nga i ati i tij. Sa per djeni 43% e alibaba.com eshte pronesi e Yahoo!

Pse ne shqiptaret kemi tendencen qe te ekzagjerojme gjithcka nje zot e di. Sahit Muja eshte shok i ngushte i Sali Berishes dhe kjo qe ne kohen kur u be rrezimi i busteve etj...etj...dhe ai (kuptohet) ka marre te drejten e mining ne zonat me te pasura te Tropojes. Po te jesh i lidhur mire me politikan, kuptohet fitimet jane shume te larta, por nuk dua qe t'i futem korrupsionit e miqve, etj. Te njejten gje ai do bej dhe ne Kosove. Nuk e di nese do dilte ndonje njeri tjeter ne Shqiperi apo Kosove dhe te kerkonte te drejten per mining ne keto zona te pasura minerale, nese do i jepej kjo e drejte.  :shkelje syri: [/QUOT

Une  e di shume mire qe familja Kineze e alibabes mori para nga Sahit Muja pronari i kesaj kompanie ka deklaruar ne CNN nje gje te tille. Aty e kame pare intervisten. Hiset e kesaje kompanie jane shitur nr publikun boterore dhe prape ai ka hise ne kompany, ka hise ne Google, Yahoo, dhe ne kompani tjera. Ai ka pallate biznese ne Amerike e Shume vende tjera. Eshte shume interesante qe ti mundohesh te hedhesh balte po te ishe Shqiptare i Vertete e rregjistro Emrin tend te Vertete. si une. Une nuk e kame gje Sahit Mujen as qe punoj ose paguhem nga ai. Por sinqerisht me erdhe inate qe ti je kaqe i pafytyre. Ti nuk dukesh njeri qe mundohesh te ndihmosh Shqiptaret ti je nga ata qe ne zemer kane vetem INATE, Urrejtje, ti ndoshta po lane ndonje makine ne Angli kete nivel dukesh qe Ke, Me trego kush je cfare punon atje .

----------

